# For you Hilti Guys/Gals



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for taking a second to read. I searched and was not trying to start the Hilti Vs ??? discussion. My only exp so far with them was a rental that blew me away. I have been in the market for a new demo/ core drill for a while. I am stuck strictly peace rate at the moment~ when I can get it. So I am trying to invest to good equipment when I can afford it.

A GC I know just offered me a Hilti T 76 ATC, in case great shape with a 2 5/8", 4+", 6" Bits and a few chippers for $850.00. He's a good guy and have bought things from him in the past with no prob~ he upgarded to a bolt on rig.

( a good point is I think it's an sds- chuck style witch it what all my current bits are also)

So my question is I am not familer with Hilti resale and trying to research thru ebay is kinda all over the place. Does this sound resonable, and how's this hold up for a plumber's drill- would you recomend it @ this price. 

Thanks All, Sorry for the rambling. Hard spending money when I am not making it, and just really am starting to trust the advice given out here.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

i new one goes for 1k so it's good deal but not a great deal. The resale of these do stay high.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

In 1995 we bought three Hilti TE-15 hammer drills for a 6 storey, 128 unit concrete/steel studio apartment project. We drilled bazillions of holes for drop-in anchors and hung miles of pipe with those drills. At the end of the job they were all still like new except for being dirty. When I went on my own at the end, I bought one off the company and they took the other two. That one is still running great - drills like the day we bought it. Replaced the cord end, but the cord is still in perfect shape. Even the plastic suitcase still gets used (I chuck those away for most tools) because it's actually useful.

Hilti's are pricey, but VERY good.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Can NOT go wrong with a hilti !! They have just always been a fantastic tool !!


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info~ def after reading some review I am going to see how quick he wants to sell it. ie: stall while scramble for cash! 

Just wish I had a row of town homes coming up or something, anything to justify it at this moment lol (* one of our only builders still working us, set up an 8 pack row where sump pump & hose bib both go out thru concrete in the back* )


----------

